
Facebook Tells You What You Like the Minute You Sign Up - timr
http://www.nytimes.com/external/venturebeat/2010/07/02/02venturebeat-facebook-tells-you-what-you-like-the-minute-61093.html
======
ElbertF
Thanks to the Like buttons scattered all over the web Facebook probably knows
a lot about you before you even sign up, they can simply keep a record of your
IP address/browser signature and the sites you visit. I wonder if they'll use
this data to recommend interests when you sign up. I've blocked all Facebook
domains in my hosts file for this reason. Yes, I'm a bit paranoid.

